# Child visa 101 need urgent Info..please help



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi ,
I have Australia PR 189 got grant in November 2014 now i have to make entry before 21 sept 2015 . My wife also has PR 

I have 1.5 year old daughter.. I have planned to travel to Australia on 16 sept 2015 along with my wife and daughter .booked the tickets as well without my daughter's visa in place (I was in assumption that i will lodge 101 visa in August second week and once I lodge 101 visa , immediately I will apply for tourist visa for her so that I can take to Australia) Now I am gettign worried wether I get tourist visa ?

Please let me know once I lodge 101 visa , how do I go about tourist visa what documents i need to provide

currently apart from passport I have flights booked with return date retrun date wil after 3 months 

regarding finacial docuemnts what docuemnts I should provide ? my current salary slip which I am working India ?
Please help me with checklist documents for Tourist visa


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

*Got Tourist Visa for my daughter*

got tourist visa for my daughter finally for 1 year validity with single entry....so I hope my i will get her 101 permanent visa before tourist visa expires . Who ever reads this thread who have doubt about tourist visa please post queries here happy to help

lane:lane:


----------



## mizan00 (Jun 19, 2013)

hbalakrishna said:


> got tourist visa for my daughter finally for 1 year validity with single entry....so I hope my i will get her 101 permanent visa before tourist visa expires . Who ever reads this thread who have doubt about tourist visa please post queries here happy to help
> 
> lane:lane:


Congrats 

What have you done with 101 visa application? Haven't you applied 101?


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

mizan00 said:


> Congrats
> 
> W
> hat have you done with 101 visa application? Haven't you applied 101?


Thank you .....

Same day I have filled 101 visa and tourisr visa . In tourist visa application mentioned about 101 lodgement


----------



## mizan00 (Jun 19, 2013)

Do u have 'no further stay condition' in ur visa


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

mizan00 said:


> Do u have 'no further stay condition' in ur visa


i guess u talking about 8503 condition . No we didnt have that condition


----------



## mizan00 (Jun 19, 2013)

You dont have 'no further stay condition in tourist visa of your daughter!


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

mizan00 said:


> You dont have 'no further stay condition in tourist visa of your daughter!


No We didn't have that one


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

You can't get the 101 grant while your daughter is onshore. You need to liaise with the 101 CO and ask for a pre-decision notice so you can take her outside Australia before 101 is granted.

Another option is to go to Australia on the 600, withdraw the 101 application, then apply for 802 onshore which is granted onshore as well, and would get a BVA in case 600 expires before 802 is granted (provided the 600 has no 8503 condition)


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah sure and pay visa fee again i.e. $2370.. It doesn't make sense!!

Girl Aussie



TheExpatriate said:


> Another option is to go to Australia on the 600, withdraw the 101 application, then apply for 802 onshore which is granted onshore as well, and would get a BVA in case 600 expires before 802 is granted (provided the 600 has no 8503 condition)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Yeah sure and pay visa fee again i.e. $2370.. It doesn't make sense!!
> 
> Girl Aussie


if they need to stay and settle there and don't want to bounce back and forth on several 600 visas (plus flights) till 101 is granted, it might make sense


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> if they need to stay and settle there and don't want to bounce back and forth on several 600 visas (plus flights) till 101 is granted, it might make sense


Thank you and girlaussie for suggestion for my case I have applied 101 and tourist visa together on same day before visa apply I have booked the tickets with 12 month return .. Now I am ok to come out and travel back to aus to activate PR ... I will inform CO about when he/she contacts me about visa grant 😀😀


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

hbalakrishna said:


> Thank you and girlaussie for suggestion for my case I have applied 101 and tourist visa together on same day before visa apply I have booked the tickets with 12 month return .. Now I am ok to come out and travel back to aus to activate PR ... I will inform CO about when he/she contacts me about visa grant 😀😀


are you planning on performing initial entry then returning and waiting for 101 visa, or planning to move and settle in Australia now?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah you are good, you told me earlier about it. 

Girl Aussie



hbalakrishna said:


> Thank you and girlaussie for suggestion for my case I have applied 101 and tourist visa together on same day before visa apply I have booked the tickets with 12 month return .. Now I am ok to come out and travel back to aus to activate PR ... I will inform CO about when he/she contacts me about visa grant 😀😀


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> are you planning on performing initial entry then returning and waiting for 101 visa, or planning to move and settle in Australia now?


Hello The Expatriate I will be moving AUSTRALIA now along with family (me and wife has permanent visa already ) as we got our child tourist visa we will move along with her and will come back to India when CO about grant her 101 visa thanks again for responding


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Yeah you are good, you told me earlier about it.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi girlaussie you are amazing infact when I was in lot of confusion you are the one you advised me for visa process all thanks to you with out advise I would have been confusion mode only ( when I created this thread no one responded me but you did ) Thanks to you and the Expertraite for helping people like us you guys are amazing !!!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh that's very kind of you, really appreciate your feedback!!

Good luck ahead!!

Girl Aussie 



hbalakrishna said:


> Hi girlaussie you are amazing infact when I was in lot of confusion you are the one you advised me for visa process all thanks to you with out advise I would have been confusion mode only ( when I created this thread no one responded me but you did ) Thanks to you and the Expertraite for helping people like us you guys are amazing !!!


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Hbalakrishna,
May I know what other documents you have produced for applying 101. Do we need pcc?


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

thanich said:


> Hi Hbalakrishna,
> May I know what other documents you have produced for applying 101. Do we need pcc?


Hi Along with 40 47CH form I have submitted 1229 , pay slips, form -16 andPCC of both parents.

Yes you need PCC of both parents


----------



## mizan00 (Jun 19, 2013)

hbalakrishna said:


> Hi Along with 40 47CH form I have submitted 1229 , pay slips, form -16 andPCC of both parents.
> 
> Yes you need PCC of both parents


What is form 16 and why is it required.... Pls type the link of form 16...I am planning to do the same( apply for 101 & 600)


----------



## hbalakrishna (Oct 15, 2014)

mizan00 said:


> What is form 16 and why is it required.... Pls type the link of form 16...I am planning to do the same( apply for 101 & 600)


Hi ,
I would have told what is form 16 ....form 16 basically income tax assesment letter in India . We call form 16. 
Basically you need to show the proof funds for that you can submit the income tax assessment papers .


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

dear,

did you get child visa 101? If yes then how much time it took? Moreover as parents you submitted your PCCs again or not required?


----------



## velmurugan (Oct 5, 2016)

*Same condition*



hbalakrishna said:


> got tourist visa for my daughter finally for 1 year validity with single entry....so I hope my i will get her 101 permanent visa before tourist visa expires . Who ever reads this thread who have doubt about tourist visa please post queries here happy to help
> 
> lane:lane:



Hi Krishna,

I too need to bring my 4month old son to Australia in visit visa. But I wanted to get 802 Onshore, but agent saying, your visit visa will have no further stay condition and you have to apply for 101 and then visit visa.

1. As per your previous post, is it possible to get a visit visa without No further condition" ? Which way is best?

2. While Applying for Visit visa, do they ask for 101? 

3. howlong it took to grant your 101 Visa?

Please reply to me.

Thanks
vel


----------



## kanwarbs (May 13, 2014)

*101 or 802*

So what did you finally do and which is the better 

101 and 600

else

600 and 802 





velmurugan said:


> Hi Krishna,
> 
> I too need to bring my 4month old son to Australia in visit visa. But I wanted to get 802 Onshore, but agent saying, your visit visa will have no further stay condition and you have to apply for 101 and then visit visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## manjunas22 (Nov 28, 2013)

What was the outcome?


----------



## rahatrubaiyat123 (May 30, 2017)

*Bank statements of sponsors of subclass 101 visa*

Dear All,

Greetings! I am applying for my kid's visa (subclass 101) residing in Bangladesh. As per requirement, i need to submit my payslip/bank statement etc for my proof of employment. I can submit my current account information (where my office salary come) but this will show little balance coz recently i have transferred my most of the saving money into other personal bank account.

Hence please help me advising which bank statement i will show? Only my current account or both?

Best Regard//


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahatrubaiyat123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Greetings! I am applying for my kid's visa (subclass 101) residing in Bangladesh. As per requirement, i need to submit my payslip/bank statement etc for my proof of employment. I can submit my current account information (where my office salary come) but this will show little balance coz recently i have transferred my most of the saving money into other personal bank account.
> 
> ...


You have no option but to show the account in which the salary is credited as that's where the proof of salary credit lies

If you also need to prove your financial capability, then you can show the other account where you have transferred the funds
There is no harm in giving both the bank statements in my opinion.
Just highlight all the salary credits in the 1st statement and the entry in which you have transferred the funds to your second account 
In the 2nd statement highlight the entry where you have received the money from the 1st account 

Cheers


----------



## rahatrubaiyat123 (May 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have no option but to show the account in which the salary is credited as that's where the proof of salary credit lies
> 
> If you also need to prove your financial capability, then you can show the other account where you have transferred the funds
> There is no harm in giving both the bank statements in my opinion.
> ...



Thank you very much brother for your quick reply. Best wishes!


----------



## Imranhaq (May 30, 2014)

Hi

Did you managed to get 101 Child visa ? how much does it took ? Documents needs to be uploaded via "Immi Account" ?

Appreciate if you cans hare the process and details.

I was planning to do the same , Apply tourist visa and lodge 101 application, Do i need to inform the CO ?


----------

